# Mule Deer Foundation Banquet?



## swoleymammoth (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey everyone,


Wasn't sure where to put this so I figured I'd put it in the "everything else" forum. Just wondering if anyone has been to a Mule Deer Foundation banquet before and what I should expect? I just signed up for a membership and bought a ticket to the Weber/Davis county chapter banquet next Saturday. Looking forward to meeting new people, learning more about how I can volunteer to help with conservation issues regarding deer, and maybe win a raffle prize! Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------

